# Samsung to iphone



## Kanan (Feb 9, 2022)

I have a S10 from release back in 2019 and I'm slowly thinking about switching phone, I have a few questions regarding this:

A) can I take any photos or mp3 data with me? Is it easy or hard?

B) will there be any help delivered with the device, for someone like me that changes systems, to do so?

Yea pretty much it, thanks for any help.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 9, 2022)

Just cloud storage switch your data. 

What help are you expecting? It's a phone. Just use it.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 9, 2022)

Kanan said:


> I have a S10 from release back in 2019 and I'm slowly thinking about switching phone, I have a few questions regarding this:
> 
> A) can I take any photos or mp3 data with me? Is it easy or hard?
> 
> ...


A) should be easy, follow Toothless's recommendation.

B) can get super complicated. For example it is extremely difficult to move WhatsApp from Android to Apple. Do take stock of the program/app/software stack you use, and the ease of transition for each.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 9, 2022)

Fourstaff said:


> A) should be easy, follow Toothless's recommendation.
> 
> B) can get super complicated. For example it is extremely difficult to move WhatsApp from Android to Apple. Do take stock of the program/app/software stack you use, and the ease of transition for each.


I don't really use the cloud, I have a lot of data, big amounts. Is this about Google drive? I don’t think it's big enough for that. Does Apple still block mp3s?

Do you mean the account transition of whatsapp or everything, including messages and files?


----------



## Remeca (Feb 9, 2022)

I switched from an S9 to an iPhone 11 a couple days ago, it's been pretty easy. I just use the google apps on iPhone and my stuff is there. Pictures and music and such can be moved manually.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 9, 2022)

Remeca said:


> I switched from an S9 to an iPhone 11 a couple days ago, it's been pretty easy. I just use the google apps on iPhone and my stuff is there. Pictures and music and such can be moved manually.


Somehow I have the impression / past experience that iOS is very closed down, maybe it's bullshit.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 9, 2022)

Kanan said:


> I don't really use the cloud, I have a lot of data, big amounts. Is this about Google drive? I don’t think it's big enough for that. Does Apple still block mp3s?
> 
> Do you mean the account transition of whatsapp or everything, including messages and files?


Not sure if moving lots of data to iPhone is the best idea, given the price of storage. If you want to transfer the data there is an app "Move to iOS" which you can check it out. As for MP3s, its not blocked, its just not natively supported. There is a workaround (typically through another media player e.g. VLC) .

Yes, account transition. So far my friends have sacrificed their WhatsApp chat history moving to iPhone instead of dealing with the hassle.


Kanan said:


> Somehow I have the impression / past experience that iOS is very closed down, maybe it's bullshit.


Moving from one garden to the next is going to be a big hassle, no matter if its Android <-> iOS, or MacOS <-> Windows <-> Linux. I use iPad and Android phone, so far my data flows seamlessly though Google Cloud (drive, etc.). A bit of a hassle to get the data to flow smoothly from Android/iOS to Windows though, but not insurmountable.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 9, 2022)

Fourstaff said:


> chat history moving to iPhone


Is it doable?


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 9, 2022)

Kanan said:


> Is it doable?


Internet says possible, through 3rd party apps. I personally have no experience, nor have I seen my social circle manage the transition before.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 9, 2022)

Fourstaff said:


> Internet says possible, through 3rd party apps. I personally have no experience, nor have I seen my social circle manage the transition before.


Alright, very useful answers. Thanks to everyone!

Maybe I'll update it later as soon as I have the phone (but will still take some time) thanks again.


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 14, 2022)

I wouldn't switch just bc there's no SD Card slot or Just the way Apple is


----------



## kibasnowpaw (May 1, 2022)

I have never used an iPhone in my life. All my smartphones have been Android, and my last Android was an Asus rog II, but it broke, so I got myself an iPhone 13 pro as my first iPhone, and I find it easy to use just as easy as Android even if some app I use is not on the apple store then I'm delighted for this phone even if I don't like Apple as a firm, In fact, I'm writing this on the iPhone as we speak which is something I wouldn't have bothered on the Android.


----------



## theFOoL (May 1, 2022)

The one thing I hate is they just want yo money. They update earlier iPhones which in turn slows the phone to a crawl. No iPhone here. All about the LG V20 and removal batteries


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 1, 2022)

All ios/Iphones need is drag and drop for putting music/videos on the phone instead of the itunes crap, then it would be much better indeed.


----------



## X71200 (May 1, 2022)

I wouldn't bother, not just because S10 is still a good phone, but also because I wouldn't shell out big money to Apple. Get yourself a fancy Realme GT or something if you NEED to upgrade your phone (i.e, give the old one to mom). Otherwise this just seems like an unnecessary purchase.


----------



## theFOoL (May 1, 2022)

The one thing I hear is people think phone's are built in the USA ha I laughed. All phones are made in China or elsewhere but the USA. Not all phone companies are bad people! Samsung isn't the only one out there


----------



## kibasnowpaw (May 1, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> The one thing I hate is they just want yo money. They update earlier iPhones which in turn slows the phone to a crawl. No iPhone here. All about the LG V20 and removal batteries
> 
> 
> View attachment 245746


Not everyone takes their phones apart like you. I can't remember the last time I took apart a phone.



Tigger said:


> All ios/Iphones need is drag and drop for putting music/videos on the phone instead of the itunes crap, then it would be much better indeed.


I use Spotify always have but have you tried to open the phone via USB and see if you can I have not tried that yet.



X71200 said:


> I wouldn't bother, not just because S10 is still a good phone, but also because I wouldn't shell out big money to Apple. Get yourself a fancy Realme GT or something if you NEED to upgrade your phone (i.e, give the old one to mom). Otherwise this just seems like an unnecessary purchase.



Samsung is shit, I've used Samsung since S2, and my last Samsung phone was the S9. When S10 came out, it was too costly, and they also made the backside 100% glass, at least on the S9, so if it cracked, then the whole backside would fall off, and that's bad and is one of the reasons I stopped using Samsung and got me an Asus rog II At the time.


----------



## Mussels (May 1, 2022)

kibasnowpaw said:


> Samsung is shit I used Samsung since S2 and my last Samsung phone was the S9 when S10 came out it was too costly and they also made the backside 100% glass at least on the S9 so if it crack then the whole backside would fall off and that's bad one of the reasons I stopped using Samsung and got me an Asus rog II At the time.


samsungs low point was between the S6 and S9, since the S10 they've been going uphill at a good pace.
Ignoring pricing (because EVERY brand went up) they fixed a lot of their hardware issues (the S22 and 22+ are flat screens not curved, for example) and they've truly improved their software - i just moved FROM pixel to samsung because samsung has faster, better updates :/
(The one exception is if you get lumped with an Exynos samsung - avoid those)

iPhones dont make it easy to transfer from, they do the bare minimum. Because of the closed garden of iMessage, you cant really transfer anything there and the lack of a file browser means you cant move videos and photos, you have to move them to apples cloud storage, and re-download them (which also often compresses/re-encodes them)


----------



## kibasnowpaw (May 1, 2022)

Mussels said:


> samsungs low point was between the S6 and S9, since the S10 they've been going uphill at a good pace.
> Ignoring pricing (because EVERY brand went up) they fixed a lot of their hardware issues (the S22 and 22+ are flat screens not curved, for example) and they've truly improved their software - i just moved FROM pixel to samsung because samsung has faster, better updates :/
> (The one exception is if you get lumped with an Exynos samsung - avoid those)
> 
> iPhones dont make it easy to transfer from, they do the bare minimum. Because of the closed garden of iMessage, you cant really transfer anything there and the lack of a file browser means you cant move videos and photos, you have to move them to apples cloud storage, and re-download them (which also often compresses/re-encodes them)


What kept me away from Samsung were price, Phone design, battery, and software. Although they may have gotten better, I can't say I stop follow up on them after S10, and I chose to get the Asus Rog 2 over S10, and I loved that phone. It's three years old now, and the only problem is I don't have a signal on it may be an easy fix it may not be, but I chose to get an iPhone 13 pro just in case it was not since I can't live without a working phone and I don't know when I get the time to look at it.


----------



## X71200 (May 1, 2022)

Yeah, Samsung isn't really shit. I personally prefer some BBK products cause I've gotten better value from there (and the phone has been great), but some Samsung phones are solid nowadays. Especially the A52. Price isn't too bad on that phone either. Wouldn't count on gaming phones at all.


----------



## ThrashZone (May 1, 2022)

Kanan said:


> I don't really use the cloud, I have a lot of data, big amounts. Is this about Google drive? I don’t think it's big enough for that. Does Apple still block mp3s?
> 
> Do you mean the account transition of whatsapp or everything, including messages and files?


Hi,
Phone providers some times offer migration phone to phone so you might ask them.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 1, 2022)

Best battery i have had is samsung, best screen is samsung. Love em or hate me your choice.



Mussels said:


> and the lack of a file browser means you cant move videos and photos, you have to move them to apples cloud storage, and re-download them (which also often compresses/re-encodes them)


----------



## X71200 (May 1, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Best battery i have had is samsung, best screen is samsung. Love em or hate me your choice.



There are other phones with very solid batteries as well. Screen, yeah, they calibrate damn well. Though there are other companies using great OLEDs too...


----------



## freeagent (May 1, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> They update earlier iPhones which in turn slows the phone to a crawl.



Oh you must be talking about the scandalous 4S. How they slowed it down when it detected your battery was past its peak. I had an S3 with an old battery in it, and it would just shut off when it came time to do something. If my iPhone did that I would say the same things I said about my Samsung. I have a XS Max from 2018, battery life is still 90%, runs the newest iOS just fine.. and it still lasts me all day. So.. say what you will, but at least get with the times.


----------



## ThrashZone (May 1, 2022)

Hi,
Not sure there's a phone without bugs 
I've not had many issues with my iphones but I don't use them very much past basic bs either.


----------



## X71200 (May 1, 2022)

Though some phones are less buggy than others... obviously. The actually good phones you buy on the high end are typically to get updates from time to time. Those updates are a must coming to think how easy it's been to compromise mobile devices with malware and the alike. Android gets the worse part of this, but I'm still not sold on Apple devices. The horrendous price tags and marketing attempts (cute girls down Apple store to sell), made me completely stop visiting their stores even for accessories that are not branded Apple.


----------



## ThrashZone (May 1, 2022)

X71200 said:


> Though some phones are less buggy than others... obviously. The actually good phones you buy on the high end are typically to get updates from time to time. Those updates are a must coming to think how easy it's been to compromise mobile devices with malware and the alike. Android gets the worse part of this, but I'm still not sold on Apple devices. The horrendous price tags and marketing attempts (cute girls down Apple store to sell), made me completely stop visiting their stores even for accessories that are not branded Apple.


Hi,
Hard to tell if their cute now days wearing a mask rockin bods are easy to spot though


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 1, 2022)

Music playing is important to me, I like the iPhones music player but not the bullshit getting the music on there, so for tha, Android wins.


----------



## X71200 (May 1, 2022)

Yeah I think most BBK group phones come with 3.5mm and decent audio, for example. With stuff like Samsung, if you have Android Auto down your car, it's a voila.


----------



## RealKGB (May 4, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Oh you must be talking about the scandalous 4S. How they slowed it down when it detected your battery was past its peak.


That was the 6S, the 4S lawsuit was Apple getting hit with a lawsuit about them purposefully slowing down the 4S so people would upgrade (it's really not that bad, what should have gotten the lawsuit was a 4 on 7 - that crap's PAINFUL)


----------



## ThrashZone (May 4, 2022)

RealKGB said:


> That was the 6S, the 4S lawsuit was Apple getting hit with a lawsuit about them purposefully slowing down the 4S so people would upgrade (it's really not that bad, what should have gotten the lawsuit was a 4 on 7 - that crap's PAINFUL)


Hi,
Yeah I road my 5s until the isp cut off it's older 3g network/ at&t, apple slowed it down to though.
Then I dumped them for xfinity mobile and a free iphone se only free phone I've ever gotten 
All said free but were really 10-15.us per month for 24 months not so free.


----------



## freeagent (May 4, 2022)

RealKGB said:


> That was the 6S, the 4S lawsuit was Apple getting hit with a lawsuit about them purposefully slowing down the 4S so people would upgrade (it's really not that bad, what should have gotten the lawsuit was a 4 on 7 - that crap's PAINFUL)


I had four or five iPhone 7s grr. But my wife was good with one so I don’t know what to say. Always  sound problems with that one.. love my 5S. And I still like my XS Max.


----------



## RealKGB (May 5, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I had four or five iPhone 7s grr. But my wife was good with one so I don’t know what to say. Always  sound problems with that one.. love my 5S. And I still like my XS Max.


My 7's been good so far (thankfully no loop disease - the audio IC gets loose and that eventually bricks the phone).
6S is uh... chugging. 16GB not fun.
5S's are nice, I use the one on 11 mostly.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 5, 2022)

Partner has a 7 plus, no problems at all with it. I had a 8 plus, was a good phone, but switched back to a s20 plus 5g. All bought used, certainly not gonna spend £500+ on a phone.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 7, 2022)

I have a Moto G Power 2022 Model and it has Features the $1000 phones have.

It also has a wide array of dual layer cases with screen protectors built in even.


----------



## theFOoL (May 7, 2022)

See Apple sucks. Nothing but glass till you drop it it'll crack and be like "ShitZ"


----------



## ThrashZone (May 7, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> See Apple sucks. Nothing but glass till you drop it it'll crack and be like "ShitZ"


Hi,
Knock on wood but so far out of three iphones 4/ 5s/ se none have been dropped bad enough to crack the glass.


----------

